# papering behind the toilet help!



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Remove the toilet.


----------



## raych (Oct 7, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Remove the toilet.


 
not the answer i was looking for :no:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> not the answer i was looking for :no:


Sorry!


----------



## raych (Oct 7, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Sorry!


 



its ok :wink:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

just like nike . just do it :huh:. no really it's not that bad a sharp pair o f scissors cut from the shortest distance to the pipe work paper around the pipe then join paper back together where you cut .better yet a picture worth a thousands words go to book store and get a book on wall covering


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

raych said:


> i'v been puttin off papering behind my toilet because i no for sure i weill mess it up just due to the few pipes there is.
> i really dont want to screw it up and if you have any tips or out i would really appriciate it thanks ! =)


 
Who is looking back there?:huh:

Pull the stupid thing, if it means that much to somebody.:laughing:


----------



## raych (Oct 7, 2011)

ltd said:


> just like nike . just do it :huh:. no really it's not that bad a sharp pair o f scissors cut from the shortest distance to the pipe work paper around the pipe then join paper back together where you cut .better yet a picture worth a thousands words go to book store and get a book on wall covering


 

thank you! luv =========))) x


----------

